# First try Civil service 2019



## Plearlat (Oct 8, 2018)

This is my first time taking the exam . Does any one have advice on How to prepare my self for civil service exam in March ? Big deal for me . 
I have studied the practice guide they usually offer online several times .


----------



## Radioroger (Sep 13, 2018)

Study and be honest you could get 100. Study and be honest you could get a 70.


----------



## huff12 (May 17, 2018)

dont study and dont be honest 100


----------



## Plearlat (Oct 8, 2018)

huff12 said:


> dont study and dont be honest 100


Lol thanks


----------



## Jrod6 (Mar 24, 2017)

Reading comprehension, all the last part which is a survey is all reliant on your past experiences


----------



## Jrod6 (Mar 24, 2017)

Also*


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Plearlat said:


> This is my first time taking the exam . Does any one have advice on How to prepare my self for civil service exam in March ? Big deal for me .
> I have studied the practice guide they usually offer online several times .


There are a few books out there, grab a coffee at Barnes and Noble and thumb through one.

Be honest - in any stress issue your personal self comes through - be that person.

Your profile say's you're 22... the test is everyyyy.... 4 years? Be rested, be true to you, and remember you're young - there'll be another that you'll be better prepared for.

Now... we have had some highly qualified members here who'd make awesome cops - but tested poorly. Many believe the test is ridiculously a joke - but that's the MA way. Keep the faith and keep your eye on your goal.

Good luck!


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jrod6 said:


> Reading comprehension, all the last part which is a survey is all reliant on your past experiences


For the survey, is it something to answer honestly, or are they looking for the pollyanna, everything is awesome responses? Like I should "strongly agree" that I will get everything I want in life if I work hard, and I believe that most people are good and can be trusted...


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Don’t rely entirely on civil service to get a police job, depending on where you live. Keep your eyes and ears open for opportunities that can pad the resume and possibly get you relevant training.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lots of PDs hiring in CT and RI right now. No civil circus to deal with. RI departments don't pay particularly well, but if you're hired, they'll send you to the academy. If you really want to work in MA, put in two years in RI and apply for non-CS jobs in MA. Same deal with CT. CT's departments are notoriously picky in backgrounds, plus every applicant is required to pass a polygraph (which, unfortunately, is not always as easy as "just be honest"), but if you do get hired, again, they'll put you through the academy. Plus, most departments in CT pay better overall than both MA and RI.


----------



## Plearlat (Oct 8, 2018)

Thank you


Sooty said:


> There are a few books out there, grab a coffee at Barnes and Noble and thumb through one.
> 
> Be honest - in any stress issue your personal self comes through - be that person.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Plearlat (Oct 8, 2018)

PG1911 said:


> Lots of PDs hiring in CT and RI right now. No civil circus to deal with. RI departments don't pay particularly well, but if you're hired, they'll send you to the academy. If you really want to work in MA, put in two years in RI and apply for non-CS jobs in MA. Same deal with CT. CT's departments are notoriously picky in backgrounds, plus every applicant is required to pass a polygraph (which, unfortunately, is not always as easy as "just be honest"), but if you do get hired, again, they'll put you through the academy. Plus, most departments in CT pay better overall than both MA and RI.


I will definitely consider other states . Thank you


----------

